# Whats the best layout blind?



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

I am interested in getting a new layout blind and was wondering whats the best layout blind out there. 
thanks


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

you have to go with the avery finisher for 250 or the avery powerhunter for 150... both are great blinds


----------



## Troy B (Nov 22, 2004)

Avery Finisher


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

It really depends on what your needs are. If space is tight you need something that fold up well. If you are hunting really flat areas then low profile is something you must consider as well. If you have a bad back then you gotta find a hide that you are comfortable in. Cost is another factor to consider. I would also look at camo patterns. I have used Max 4, Shadow Grass and Field Khaki and my favorite is by far the Field Kahki. Even if it was the same price that stuff just seems to blend in better than anything else I have tried in all sorts of fields from corn, soy bean, wheat, chisel plowed corn, chisel plowed soy beans, peas, really everywhere I have used it it seems to blend in better. My go to blind definately became my Power Hunter in Field Khaki.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Couple other threads on this subject in here somewhere. My vote is for the Gooseview Destroyer.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gooseview offers some nice options to a hunter that wants a blind that is portable and very effective....The X - Terminator is a very good choice...it sits very low, compact, and will backpack in and out of the field. Weighs about 11 pounds.

I've had ducks land less than five feet away from my blind when it was covered with very minimal cover while I was out on the ice in december....killed my limit in about an hour

I sure wish I could go back to that day....no class and limits of birds....now the LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG wait until we get to do it again...

Brett Beinke....you have to come down next year for sure!
I need to learn some more things from a PRO!
NICK 8)


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

avery finisher, or migrator, if u r a biggin...


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We broke down and sprung for 3 Avery Finishers this year and are very happy with them. We really think we saw a difference in the geese finishing better.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

My Final Approach Pro Guide is my favorite and the most comfortable to hunt out of. I am a big guy 270 and 6'2" and can fit myself, one of my dogs, gear bag, shotgun and cooler and still hunt all day comfortable. But if you mostly have to pack into places an Avery Powerhunter is great I don't use mine very often but when we have to hike in that is the only blind to use.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like my avery finisher, I recommend it :thumb:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

The best blind is the one that fits you and your hunting situations the best.

I prefer the FA Pro Guide.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

definatly go with the avery finisher, me and mallardhunter have them and our friends do and we all love them.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

FA sport utility blind it's big but plenty of room for a full grown lab behind the back rest i love mine.only payed $205 at gm.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i sat in the X-lander it doesnt have much room for anything so im just going to buy an avery finisher or a final approch eliminator they have alot of room


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have a couple of finishers a love them. if your a taller fellow you might not fit as well in them though


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

it depends if u got a trailer or not for the room finishers rool up pretty nice but if u have a trailer get an eliminator


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

The one thats works best for you.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Avery Finisher, by far, easy to pack and unpack


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got both, the Avery finisher and the X-terminator and prefer the terminator. More user friendly in my opinion.


----------



## Duff (Feb 19, 2005)

I got a finisher and a powerhunter. Both are good, prefer to hunt out of the finisher. Bout the only time the PH gets used is if a buddy goes who doesn't have thier own, or in Sept. season when it is too dang hot to be hauling the finisher out.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I got two finishers and for are great blind..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have a finisher, they are great.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Xlander for me...lowest profile available and i can shoot birds that come from behind...my buddy can't in theirs finisher 8)


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

I just got a Finisher in Field Kaiki, haven't used it yet, but set it up, got in it and I like it alot. Price matched at Gander Mt., got the field kaiki for $135! I thought it was a good deal compared to the other prices I have seen for them.[/u]


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

got 4 x-terminators, don't have any complaints with mine, big or small anyone fits.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Did those x terminators get you some birds in your face??? I know I loved using mine this year. We had birds in our face when other guys that were just hunkering in the weeds on the side of the bank were getting flared off of....

The birds had not chance..!!!!

:sniper: NICk


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

I am also interested in getting a blind for this coming season and have been reading up on them. I would like to know what kind of blinds have room enough for someone that is 6'7". I would like to find something that has room lengthwise. I have noticed that the migrator is 7 ft long but haven't sat in one to know if its comfortable. I was curious on everyones opinion for length but still wanting to be concealed as much as possible.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

you don't need a blind your already a tree a 6' 7' .But seriously i would go with a final approch eliminator or a gooseview they are longer than most.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field hunter is about 6'7" and he says the finisher works fine for him. He used to be 6'8" but he is shrinking in his advanced age!!!!! :lol:


----------



## C.K. (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's one you might want to check out, Its made by Beavertail the guys that make the mud moters. My buddy brought one out earily goose and I kind of lauhged at him; after watching him use it all year I'm not laughing any more. It's very simple and super comfortable. No pins or slides to mess around with when its dark and -10. I've tried most of the ones mentioned and I think I am going to add this one two my collection.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

FA Pro Guide or the Top Gun


----------

